# Losing weight



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Has anybody here lost a decent amount of weight? What's your secret, how'd you do it?
I'm about 6'2 (and shrinking) and I weigh around 270. Yea, I'm a big ol boy.
I did the Atkins thing about 10 years ago or so and it worked for me. So I was thinking about cutting out or watching my carbs and exercising more. Oh, and drinking a ton of water. 
Does anybody have any tips they care to share with everybody?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Has anybody here lost a decent amount of weight? What's your secret, how'd you do it?
> I'm about 6'2 (and shrinking) and I weigh around 270. Yea, I'm a big ol boy.
> I did the Atkins thing about 10 years ago or so and it worked for me. So I was thinking about cutting out or watching my carbs and exercising more. Oh, and drinking a ton of water.
> Does anybody have any tips they care to share with everybody?


Get away from fast food period!
When I retired, I lost about 20 pounds without even trying. Just quit eating fast food. It was easy for me cause we're about 20 mins. from town so there's nothing close. Actually ate more cause I started eating breakfast but everything prepared at home.

Far as exercise goes, do plenty of fast paced walking. I was getting plenty of that workin here in the woods goin up and down these hills.
And if'n ya need a real good workout regiment...I got a big ol wood pile and a big ol boy maul here with your name all over it.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Did the paleo diet and lost 25 pounds... try to stay away from food with alot of preservatives and sugars...eating organic helps also


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I dropped 45 lbs back in 2011 at the age of 40...going from 225 lbs down to 180 lbs and am still at that weight. I felt like cr__ and looked like it too. I see pix of me from back then and just shake my head. I travel a lot for work, so eat out a bunch. Back then '09-10 was real stressful at work, was on the road way too much, so I got into a lot of bad eating habits. Now I try to get hotels with a frig and buy food in that town and make my own dinner more than going out to eat.

I did a number of things over the course of a year and a half to lose that weight.


Left that employer.
Didn't pig out and eat giant portions. I could still to this day out-eat a lot of people bigger than me, I just don't do it.
Cut back on caffeine...coffee especially, but also sodas...only caffeine free diet sodas for me still to this day.
Drinking water...was never a water drinker growing up and up to the point of trying to lose weight. I now buy flavored water with no calories, etc. which helps me more readily drink water. I will also just order water at restaurants and have them drop of lemon wedge in it.
Lowered my carb intake...less bread, less potatoes, less sugars overall. I try to eat more green veggies, and preferably raw. Even with salads, I will often not put any dressing on it. Pizza for me now is thin crust. Rarely use ketchup on fries. No more loaded baked potatoes.
Stopped eating lunch...this works for me still to this day. I rarely eat lunch on the road, and never at home, although I probably make up for it in the evenings after dinner, but I do that smartly by snacking on meats and cheeses.
Exercise...I did P90X once or twice a week...wasn't real religious about it, but made sure I dressed warm so I'd sweat more. I also would go for walks after work in the summer while it was still scorching hot to sweat weight off of me.
This is what worked for me. I still follow the eating habits for the most part. Don't get me wrong, I still get a sweet tooth and break from this, but is more rare than the norm, and I don't over do it.

I want to get back into some exercising to build some muscle. As we get older the muscle tone often decreases, so I want / need to up my physical exertion while traveling...too often just walking around or sitting in a comm room all day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I was one of those who always had a 2 liter of Coke in the fridge, and would fall asleep with my hand in the potato chip bag! 

It's amazing what getting rid of just those 2 things did for me. I'm 65 and now eat only twice a day. This was not planned, I usually only get hungry twice a day now. And I eat much less than I used to. Again, not planned. I think it's just my body recognizing that I can't eat like a horse any more. 

I'm 5'9" and used to weigh 185-190. I'm down to 165, and with really very little effort.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my recipie, no. 1....stay active. no.2 when you feel hungry grab a apple or orange or any kind of fruit, no. 3 do not eat before a nap or going to bed. but no.1 is my best weapon


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been low carb for about 2 years now. Lost 25 lbs and have been keeping it off. I'm at the point now where I've added tubers (potatoes) back in. But no bread, rice, etc...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Move in with my wife who does not cook.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I know how to gain weight. Frenchfries, general tso chicken with lo mein noodles and a pop.

Then you go with toast steak and egg sandwich with extra cheese and go heavy on the sweet onion sauce.

For dinner its a pizza supreme. Get your vegtables. Part of a balanced diet.

For midnight snack its taco bell 5 layer burrito a couple chili cheese a freeze and cinnabon pack.

If you can refrain from those type of things you may have a chance.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was almost 270 at 6 foot and got down to 220. Hover around about 235 now. Gained a few after the car accident.

All I really did was eat less and workout more. By working out I mean house chorus. I hate the gym. If I am going to work my tail off I want a pile of fire wood to look at. Largest thing was pass up the out to eat stuff and snacks at the office.

I could loose more but I like beer too much.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

I would gl back on the no carb diet, I've been doing it for 6 mos and dropped 60 #. And get a dog and give him the exercise he deserves. It is so much easier to take the dog for a walk fhan it was to go myself. We do about 1.5 to 2 miles every night


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Everything about loosing or gaining weight is all about calorie intake. Most males will need about 2000-2200 calories per day. If you cut your calories to 1800 calories per day you will loose 2/3 pounds per week. Exercise daily and it will help to loose even more.
I quit smoking in 1993 and went from 165 to 205, 32 waist to 36 waist and getting bigger. I was on the verge of buying some new and bigger jeans with a 38 waist. When I was at the store I looked at those big ass jeans and told myself no way, I went home and began my diet. 
For me I usually averaged 1700-1800 calories a day with an occasional day down around 1500 calories. I averaged loosing 3# per week and after 8 weeks I was down to 170# and went back to a 34 waist on my pants.
The nice thing about counting calories was I didn't have to give up anything. If I wanted to eat ice cream I did but it would be a fraction of my normal serving. If I really wanted a donut I had it but I know I would have to reduce something somewhere else. I only drink 0 calorie drinks. Now it's 25 years later and I still have a 34 waist and if my pants get a little snug, I just cut back until they loosen up again.
I'm not skinny and still right at around 170# give or take a few and my doc always tell me to loose 5 or 10 pounds but as he says he wishes he could get most of his patients down to my weight.
It's really not hard counting calories. It takes a few minutes each day at the beginning, then after that it pretty easy and you can almost guess what some foods are.
One key element is I had a little book I kept with me and I wrote everything down. It kept me honest and it kept me from forgetting some thing.
Easy diet, no restrictions on food types and best of all it works for everyone if they just try.
After seeing me loose my weight one of the people I worked with asked me what I did. They tried it and lost over 100 pounds. During their diet (maybe midway) they were getting a little discouraged and I reminded them they put the weight on over a long, long time. It's going to take a little time to lose it all. It's been 3 or 4 years sine this happened and the person has not gained the weight back.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Same here with eating less and doing more. I can fit in a 36 waistband again.

OK so once you've become accustomed to that, how do you like those "endless appetizer" commercials? Or the ones where they lay out a huge platter with a steak bigger than your liver, a potato big enough that its skin could be a shoe for an orphan, maybe some cheesy broccoli, and wait! Save room for dessert!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I've struggled with weight ever sense I got A-Fib. I'am 5'11" and shrinking and weigh around 280#. I watch carbs and no processed food if I can help it. I walk for hrs at work but it is a slow pace. During stress test my heart went out of rythem and from that point on was on meds that keep my heart rate between 54 to 60 BPM. I sweat a lot and wish I could drop 50# with out over working the old ticker! I guess my weakness is the wifes cooking. Everything taste soo good.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That's another thing. My wife cant/won't cook lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know a guy who lost a huge amount of weight when in his sixties! He retired and when I saw him abt a year later(at a mutual friends funeral!), I almost didn't recognize him? He told me all he did was stop drinking " sugar pop"(which he drank frequently). Just diet drinks, lots of water. That's all he changed. Now, I have to figure something out for ME!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I want to personally thank everybody. You've given me plenty to think about, and I also hope that others will gain some help from this advice. 
There comes a point in ones life when you say to yourself, enoughs enough. I'm at that point. I just had a check up and blood draw at my doctors office on Thurs. and I don't think the results are going to be good. 
I'll keep all posted on my weight loss and I hope others will join me. Technically I started on Ground *HOGS* Day. Irony?
Please keep your thoughts and ideas coming in. Every little bit will either help me or someone else.
Once again, you've all given me PLENTY to think about.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im 6 foot 3 and 190lbs and have never been overweight, but regardless of that have still managed to avoid putting on the pounds after being an NCAA swimmer (hence the screen name). very rarely do i drink pop anyways, and if you look at it its about 200 calories, or 20 minutes on an eliptical machine depending on how fast, how much resistance, ... i also dont eat much fast food at all either. most of what i do eat is found on the outer sections of the grocery store. i strongly prefer buying fresh fruit/vegetables over canned, but will buy the steam in a bag ones too. ive never done any of the fancy whats popular today diets, but id have to guess if you eat decent then you should avoid a lot of problems. as a member of the submarine force coffee is pretty much mandatory, but my preference is just plain black coffee (very few calories) compared to a coffee shop order that is a full sentence and is mostly fat and sugar anyways. if you can get yourself active that will also be a huge plus. dont shy away from strength training by any means, more muscle mass will burn more calories and drop weight faster. if a gym membership isnt practical, theres a whole multitude of things you can do at home and you can get a 40-50lb bag of deer corn to use as weight for very cheap too. good luck!

of yea (reason for the edit): were all fishermen on here...get yourself a kayak! doesnt have to be an expensive one you can handle any fish ohio has to offer with even a $300-400 cheaper one. whether fishing or not, paddling one of those things around combines exercise with having fun.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck in your weight loss and health goals. As you can see from the responses there are a lot of options and diets but my recommendation would be find one that sounds appealing to you and stick with it. Don't set yourself for failure by choosing an overly restrictive method if you know your not the type of person who would succeed in that method. It really comes down to the simplicity of being in caloric deficit at the end of the day if your goal is weight loss. 
Start off removing the easy calories, don't drink your calories, remove fast food, and exercise. Find time each day to exercise and find ways to help yourself be successful, meal prep, have healthy snacks on hand, carry around water bottle, etc.
Good luck again, I think getting healthy is one of the best things you can do for yourself and many would be surprised how much better they feel physically and mentally when living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Look up the Keto diet....if you actually stick to it you will lose weight....like a ton of it.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Make sure you eat. break your meals into 4-5 smaller meals. Always eat breakfast. Stay away from breading, breads, pastas, order your hamburger with out the bun. Exercise, walking, body weight squats/push ups. Start slow, maybe 10 squats/pushups per day, add 1 every couple of days. And they don't all have to be done at one time, do 5 now, and 5 later. Oh yea, stop at one plate, no seconds. It is all about the math, less calories taken in, than expended, results in weight loss. Try not to take off more 2lbs a week. Just what works for me. Good luck.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I went from 245 to 167. I now hover around 185. I started by cutting out all sugary drinks. No pop, no juice, and I don't drink alcohol very often. I drink a lot of water. When I was having cravings for pop I would drink sparkling water to get the carbonation. I lost 15 pounds just by doing that. I would work out 3-4 times a week. Nothing crazy just 15-30 minutes on the treadmill and some weight training. My parents had a Bowflex so I just used that and bought some dumbbells. For diet I counted my calories. I limited the processed/fatty foods and ate a lot of fruit and vegetables. Fruit is high in sugar but as a natural sugar was better than candy and what not. I gave myself one cheat day which was usually Saturday's when I would go out with friends. Trick is not to go crazy that day. I would eat a good breakfast and lunch and then whatever I ate that night was my cheat meal.

You just need to find something that works for you. If you cut all of the food and drinks you like out of your diet you are going to be miserable and then you won't stick to it. You need to find a good balance. Once you start seeing results you will get more confidence to keep pushing yourself. Another good trick is to keep some of the junk food out of the house. I got rid of candy, chips and things like that so I wouldn't have the urge for them. If you are still going to eat that stuff just go with the recommended serving size. Buy some snack ziploc bags. Open up the bag of chips and count out the serving size or weigh it out. Fill the snack bags and that way when you want them just grab one of the snack bags of them.

Good luck and hope that helps some for you.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/healthy-alternatives.309880/

Check this thread out,good info in it as well... 
Imo low calorie/high activitey is the way to go.
But what ever works,works. So find something that works for ya..
I like the challenge of making lowcalorie meals taste good


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting this topic came up. My wife decided she wanted to do a diet a little over a month ago. We are doing the Keto diet, Its low carb, high protein and mid/high fat content. I am doing a modified version of it where its low fat. Since doing it we have both lost 15lbs. At first it was hard cutting out the carbs as those were the biggest cravings, but one that passed the next hurdle was the sugar. For me being diabetic I was already using splenda and stevia, for her it was a huge change. she transitioned slowly but is doing great now. cutting out the sugar loaded coffee and candy is a big key. 

If anyone hasn't seen it yet check out the Netflix movies theres two of them they are called fat sick and nearly dead. its about a guys weight and health issues and how he came to the us and did a 60 juice diet. 

Since ive started the keto diet, my sugars before were all over the place and up to 220 and held there, now they float anywhere from 130 to 150 and only spike after meals.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*EVERYBODY LOOKS FOR A MAGIC DIET THAT CUTS WEIGHT FAST and does no get you to a normal consumption habit.*
Lil' Rob (#4) is right on. Nothing special, just common sense and pushing back when feeling comfortably full. NO DARN FAST FOODS.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back when i had the 1st stint put in i lost 60# in 6 months. ate a bunch of turkey and rode my exercise bike for 45 minutes each afternoon after work. i just don't think there is a magic potion for weight loss. it take eating the right foods and exercise to do it right. now i have most of the weight back but it stayed off for a lot of yrs. and now i would be lucky to ride the bike 15 minutes.
sherman


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I had 4 stints put in last March and was looking for a smart new diet. That would be heart healthy. I came upon a show on t.v. that has changed my eating for the better. Just google "eat fat, and get thin by Mark Hyman". I lost 50 lbs and had so much more energy in just 3 months. And the food I eat tastes great. You like fish? Well then you will love this diet.
I eat Salmon, walleye and skinless chicken and pork. And I use a lot of olive oil to fry these things in. I am a UPS driver and was afraid that this diet wouldn't give me energy to do my job. But completely the opposite happen. I have more energy now then I have had in the last 12 years. I encourage anyone who feels fatigued and you don't even have to want to lose weight. To look this guy up on you tube. 
Also what is important about these foods is that they are low in sodium. Very important for a healthy heart. Which all of us heart patients have learned. Also make sure that everything you are eating is wild caught. Like Salmon. Don't buy the farm raised Salmon. It is full of preservatives and additives like steroids and stuff. Also with beef, make sure it is wild range fed. Not raised with steroids and additives again. Those things are why Americans are in such terrible shape now days. But it is best to eat venison. It is wild raised and one of the most lean meats you can eat.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

burnsj5 said:


> Don't set yourself for failure by choosing an overly restrictive method if you know your not the type of person who would succeed in that method. *It really comes down to the simplicity of being in caloric deficit at the end of the day if your goal is weight loss*.


At the end of the day this is really all you are doing if you are going to lose weight. If you constantly deny yourself the foods you love you are bound to fail. In my big boy years I used to eat a lot of ice cream. My normal serving was a cereal bowl with as much as I wanted and I did that almost daily. During my diet I would eat a 1/2 cup serving maybe 1 or 2 times per week. I also switched to frozen yogurt which had less calories per serving.
Calories are the fuel to power the machine. If an average male needs 2000 calories as ground zero then anything over that is kept and stored in reserve as fat. If your intake is reduced to a 1700 calorie diet then the extra 300 calories you are needing will be taken from your reserve.
I also mentioned keeping a hand written log as a means of tracking your calories. This was really big for me. I also kept track of my progress in the log by adding my weight from my weekly weigh-ins. It was very motivating to see the weight come off as the calorie intake decreased.
Those "eat all you want" diets that come and go on occasion are a waste of time and energy IMO. I have never seen anyone actually loose the weight with these diets and then keep the weight off over a long period of time. The point of a diet is to train yourself to eat right and then after the diet is all over, have the knowledge to keep the weight off.
For me loosing the weight was easy, now keeping the weight off is the hard part.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've lost 60 over the last year doing low carb/keto. Feels amazing. I do a LOT of cooking and have been able to make some really killer stuff that has low or no carb.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

shakedown, share your recipies. im getting tired of the same stuff!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Try the away diet. Push your fat azz away from the table. All jacking a side cut sugar, salt and fast food. Make your own food. I do not drink soda no fast food. I am 58 years old have a 32 in waste. I am 5 ft 10 in 154 lb and walk 10 miles a day. And eat what ever I want.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when i was losing weight i still had a few treats and once a week i ate a regular meal.
sherman


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

If you are constantly trying one diet after another, losing weight and gaining it back again. You are setting yourself up for organ failure,may not happen in one year, or a few years. The same thing with not eating. This is a medical fact of life. Only a True Doctor will tell you this, others just skirt around the issue,so as to not offend the patient. I am one of those. Diabetes is not inherited,for the most part, Heart disease is the same,except for mytral valves, these can skip a generation. We are what we eat,and we eat what we want. Unless you happen to be pregnant.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> Look up the Keto diet....if you actually stick to it you will lose weight....like a ton of it.


I second this diet! Just
Started two weeks ago and noticing great results already.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

killingtime said:


> I second this diet! Just
> Started two weeks ago and noticing great results already.


Your screen name, is what I have been doing,since 2014.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im 6’2 I went from 287 to 237. Got derailed by life a bit and Gained 10 back from cheating etc but working my way back down again. My ultimate goal is 215.

I did something called Whole 30. Very similar to keto style of eating. The main thing that whole 30 did for me was break my use of food as a crutch. You stop viewing food as a treat or way of dealing with stress. Supposed to take 30 days but I continued with the diet for several months without cheating. Mixing in cheat days slowed my weight loss down alot.

As has been mentioned here already WATER WATER WATER. There is a direct correlation for me not just with weight loss but also with aches and pains and just feeling well to the amount of water I drink. My rule is I drink at least 1 Gallon a day no matter what. If im active 1 1/2 -2 gallons no problem.

Just a guess but I bet if you ate zero refined sugar and starchy carby foods and drank a gallon of water a day you would drop 20-30 lbs without any other changes in just a few months.

oh by the way if you count calories make sure you dont eat too little or your body will go into a kind of survival mode and you wont loose a thing. For me I found the sweet spot was 1650-1800 calories a day. When I did anything less than that Seemed like my metabolisim stopped. When I hit the number just right I swear I could feel when my metabolisim was revved up and I was loosing about 5 lbs a week.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You all are psyching me up! Also, I did quit fast food. I told myself, if it came thru my car window, it wasn't real food. Really what it is, is crack. Food crack. They get you hooked on that fried food which isn't good for you.
You all are great! I hope others are getting inspired!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm getting there


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been doing good staying away from sweats until yesterday. We went to super center yesterday without eating lunch first. Never go to the grocery store hungry! Discounted bakery items got me. And now today is supper bowl sunday!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

looks like you have a ton of input from people who have either dropped a good bit or managed to keep it off period. whatever you decide to do...DONT QUIT and stick with it. it might suck at first, but once you get used to a new routine it will be easier as time goes by. as someone else mentioned before too dont pick something that makes you completely miserable in the process...otherwise you will quit within a week or 2.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ufaquaoiler said:


> looks like you have a ton of input from people who have either dropped a good bit or managed to keep it off period. whatever you decide to do...DONT QUIT and stick with it. it might suck at first, but once you get used to a new routine it will be easier as time goes by. as someone else mentioned before too dont pick something that makes you completely miserable in the process...otherwise you will quit within a week or 2.


I know this from the last time. My body doesn't start show any weight loss until 3 to 4 weeks. If other people are like me, they give up by then and say, I can't do this.
I wanna get down and be a, Lean, Mean, Fishing Machine. (LMFM)


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Pics from years ago,can be shocking enough to make you stick with it. Kind of like being told you have diabetes. For the longest time,all you think about is, "this really sucks" I can't eat anything that I really like. The longer it takes to see results is the hardest part of just about anything.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes ....... take away sugar & carbs and use portion control you can lose 15 lbs in about two weeks without exercise


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Lazy 8 said:


> You all are psyching me up! Also, I did quit fast food. I told myself, if it came thru my car window, it wasn't real food. Really what it is, is crack. Food crack. They get you hooked on that fried food which isn't good for you.
> You all are great! I hope others are getting inspired!


You can actually fry food. I fry walleye, Salmon and pork chops. Just make sure you use extra virgin olive oil to fry it in. I don't put any breading or coating on anything. All I use is Mrs Dash table blend seasoning on the foods I fry. It has no sodium in it. And everything tastes great. And you can loose weight while enjoying it. I always eat 2 bags of those frozen vegetable with each dinner. And never use table salt. Table salt is one of the worst things for you. Just a little teaspoon of table salt has 2500 ML grams of sodium in it. Your daily need is 1500 to 1800. 
I can't encourage guys who are getting into there mid 40's and over to start watching how much sodium you have in your diet. Sodium leads to more heart and blood problems then they let you know. 
Ok I am done preaching


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You are so right about the sodium, just look at some of the food labels. Like a slow embalming process.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ufaquaoiler said:


> pics or it didnt happen


You'll be sorry you said that....with Speedo or without Big Boy? 


Bluewalleye said:


> You can actually fry food. I fry walleye, Salmon and pork chops. Just make sure you use extra virgin olive oil to fry it in. I don't put any breading or coating on anything. All I use is Mrs Dash table blend seasoning on the foods I fry. It has no sodium in it. And everything tastes great. And you can loose weight while enjoying it. I always eat 2 bags of those frozen vegetable with each dinner. And never use table salt. Table salt is one of the worst things for you. Just a little teaspoon of table salt has 2500 ML grams of sodium in it. Your daily need is 1500 to 1800.
> I can't encourage guys who are getting into there mid 40's and over to start watching how much sodium you have in your diet. Sodium leads to more heart and blood problems then they let you know.
> Ok I am done preaching


I'm a former over-salter. I'm learning to just say no. Another reason for the weight loss is to get off some of these stinking meds.


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

cement569 said:


> my recipie, no. 1....stay active. no.2 when you feel hungry grab a apple or orange or any kind of fruit, no. 3 do not eat before a nap or going to bed. but no.1 is my best weapon


100% Agree with these tips. And stay away from fast food.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

IKfish said:


> 100% Agree with these tips. And stay away from fast food.


That's good advice,but being diabetic, fruit raises my blood sugar. So I go to veggies.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Like others have mentioned, don't call it a diet. It's a lifestyle change.
Don't deny yourself food, like was said.

The #1 killer for me was the French fry. I will not eat them. I also won't eat fried food and I don't really eat "dessert" type food.

the only thing new that I could add to this thread is that fat is critical to your health. There are different sources of fat, different types of fat. My favorite sources of fat are fish, tree nuts, and avacados

Research the differences. 

It's a huge myth that fatty food makes you fat. It depends on the type of fat.

Lately I've been drinking pop again instead of water..you guys are makinge rethink it...

When I was 21 I weighed 215...now at 46 I'm 150 to 155. 5 9, 31in waist. Also I try to work out daily. 

Good luck!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Also I wonder if protein shakes would help for weight loss. I take it because I work out recreationally and don't get enough protein. I wonder if it might reduce appetite. thats not the reason I take it but I wonder if that might be a side effect


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Each and every one of your posts is an inspiration to me. As well as solid advice in the form of common sense. 
I'm hoping when I go back to see my doctor in six months that I will have dropped enough weight to make her say...whoa!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you question how much water you need to drink per day the rule of thumb is half your body weight in ounces. Average water bottle holds 16.9oz so if your 250lbs then you need at least 7 bottles a day! I currently do this and it works everytime. Like stated you can literally feel your metabolism kick in and work. You will start to pee like crazy and you will honestly gain more energy and feel more clear headed. I just started last week to cut back on weight, we have a small get away coming up in the end of march and it created a great motivational way to kick of some weight! Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

TomC...here's the pizza I make. It's outstanding. Ragu pizza sauce has the lowest carbs of any i've seen btw...


Carbless Pizza

(1) 11x9 glass baking dish
Parchment Paper
Oil Spray
4 oz Cream Cheese
1/2 tsp Italian Seasoning
2 cups shredded mozz
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
2 eggs


Preheat Oven to 375
1. Line your glass dish with parchment paper, spray paper with oil
2. Mix eggs, mozz, parm, cream cheeses and italian spices in a large bowl
3. Once well mixed, spread evenly on the parchment paper in the glass dish
4. Cook for approx 20 mins, until the crust firms up to a golden brown
5. Remove from oven, set crust (still on parchment paper) in the freezer to cool, while you prepare toppings
6. After crust is cooled, wipe excess grease from the glass dish, remove crust from parchment paper and place it back in the glass dish
7. Apply sauce and toppings, bake for another 20 minutes or so at 375

Notes: Substitute cheddar for mozz if you want to do a buffalo chicken or a cheese burger type pizza and use a bbq rub instead of italian spices. Keep in mind, the base of the crust is cheese...so you don't have to go nuts putting cheese as a topping


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh back to the weight loss...I used to get MAJOR gout attacks...like crippling, miss a week of work type stuff...no meds helped, and the worse one I ever got was in my knee. 

I was getting about 1 attack a month prior to the weight loss on avg...now I get maybe 1 every 6 months, and they are mild. 

Amazing how much stuff weight loss fixes, and all the clothing options  haha


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I like pizza,but no pepperoni,it gives me heart burn,so just veggies. Fats can be complicated,but necessary for absorbing vitamins,and not just the ones you buy,the ones you consume in your meal. Like mentioned before,plenty of water,and light snack,that makes you feel satisfied to take the edge off the cravings.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ive lost 101 lbs since April 9 2017. Ive done the low carb not eat much diet. On a average day i usuelly eat a Chicken breast for lunch and have 10 Plain,naked wings Deep Fried and a side salad with italian dressing for dinner. This worked till about 1st of Dec. Then i stalled for about 6 weeks (but i was also eating Pork Rinds and peanuts at that time also) So ive gotton rid of the pork rinds and peanuts and started walking on atreadmill for a hour aday. Lost another 10 lbs last 3 weeks.
I started at 325 and now about 224. Some days suck and some days are not really a big deal. Just dont get discoraged is really the best advise and stick with.
Heres ya a couple tips . 
If ya like to drink switch to Vodka, Water and add Mio to it for Flavor. No Carbs and only around 70 caleries a drink. But you will get pretty messed up fast from the lack of carbs in your system. Ayear ago i could drink probably at least 10 mixed drink to get a good buzz now 2 drinks and im really feeling it (im a cheap date now lol)
Also if ya start getting really hungery and need to curve your hunger pains Brush Your Teeth. This sounds pretty stupid but it works great . 
Good Luck!!! Dieting Sucks for Sure . But nothing tastes as good as skinny looks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm down 48lbs, I use the weight watchers app, cut down on beers and do some minor workouts on elliptical machine, stay away from fast food, I always drink diet if I want tea or pop but try to stay away from pop. Lots of water.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> if it came thru my car window, it wasn't real food


My local shopping center has a KFC, a Cane's chicken,, a Long John Silver's and a Roosters restaurant. The parking lot always smells like frying food, either chicken or fish or potatoes or onions. Or, all of those at once.

Of course each of those has a drive-through full of people who won't take the effort to get out of their vehicles.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> I'm down 48lbs, I use the weight watchers app, cut down on beers and do some minor workouts on elliptical machine, stay away from fast food, I always drink diet if I want tea or pop but try to stay away from pop. Lots of water.


Brother lost over 60lbs on Weight Watchers as well eating their food.
And I tasted a few of their meals and for diet prepaired food, it really wasn't that bad.

But I've been thinking about this thread that was started by Lazy. And after reading many of his posts, I'm thinkin a good poop would shed about 20-30lbs off him.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Brother lost over 60lbs on Weight Watchers as well eating their food.
> And I tasted a few of their meals and for diet prepaired food, it really wasn't that bad.
> 
> But I've been thinking about this thread that was started by Lazy. And after reading many of his posts, I'm thinkin a good poop would shed about 20-30lbs off him.


I don't eat their foods just follow on the app and track what you eat.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> I don't eat their foods just follow on the app and track what you eat.


He would go at the beginning of every month to choose from the menu and get his months supply of food. Three meals a day and they are very strict on NOT skipping any meals. Said it was actually hard to eat all he was supposed to. And the meals were very balanced. He also walked at least 5miles every day.

FWIW, he walked the same amount before he started on the WW meals and couldn't ever lose any weight. It took a drastic change in his intake for him to lose.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Had s guy at work that would say if you didn't poop a 4 footer you where holding back. And he was serious about it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been following this thread and decided to post. All of the posts here have a wealth of valuable information and present a ton of various approaches and considerations about how to lose weight.

My wife has battled being overweight for over forty years, and in the process of trying to lose it, she began following our local hospital- Aultman's weight loss program. Its a great program that is overseen by a Dr. We went together to their weeky classes and worked out at their therapy center. We learned a boatload about nutrition, etc. and my wife lost all of the weight she wanted to.
Like has been said, whether your counting calories or sugar grams, creating a major limitation of your carbohydrates intake is the key factor in losing and keeping off weight; and enjoying all the additional health benefits that come with it.

A major, if not the biggest, most critical factor in all of this is how to make the life changes necessary that allows you to keep the weight off over time, for the long haul after you've lost it.
I found that in doing this we've made food changes/substitutions that benefit us indirectly with other health benefits like others have said. Reductions of sugar and salt bring big health benefits. Sugar is now known to be a cause of inflammation.

The bottom line is lifestyle changes that include exercise and a complete rethinking of the foods you eat has to be a part of a successful journey.
So have a plan to transition from your weight loss mode to your maintenance mode in place before you get there if you are using a weight loss program.

Learn how to pre-think your day so you don't end up eating what you shouldn't. You can with very little effort take something rather than succumbing to eating empty calories. As fishermen we already have this down.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> You'll be sorry you said that....with Speedo or without Big Boy?
> 
> I'm a former over-salter. I'm learning to just say no. Another reason for the weight loss is to get off some of these stinking meds.



Bwahahahaha thanks for the laugh I needed that!!! Nice try...but with my competitive swimming background I've already seen plenty of rather rotund individuals in a speedo. Although it isn't a pleasant sight, I've been pretty well numbed to it. If you choose to fish in a speedo in public that's your own choice and I assume no responsibility for any tickets you get from ODNR. If you choose no speedo...I'm sure Duluth Trading Company could use a spokesman for their buck naked underwear. Your move bud!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ruminator- great advice. Like everybody else here...words to live by. I know what to do wrong.
You know, not that It's advisable, but you can kind of throw caution to th he wind for the first forty years of your life. It's the second forty when your body starts talking to you, and you'd better listen. Don't get me wrong, it'd be best to developed good habits it your youth and carry them through your life. But if you don't, life will sneak up on you. Sometimes you don't get a chance to make a change. Sometimes it's too late.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ufaquaoiler said:


> Bwahahahaha thanks for the laugh I needed that!!! Nice try...but with my competitive swimming background I've already seen plenty of rather rotund individuals in a speedo. Although it isn't a pleasant sight, I've been pretty well numbed to it. If you choose to fish in a speedo in public that's your own choice and I assume no responsibility for any tickets you get from ODNR. If you choose no speedo...I'm sure Duluth Trading Company could use a spokesman for their buck naked underwear. Your move bud!


Well played! I remember being on the beach at Galveston in the early 80's and the, "Moonies" would walk up and down the beach. (I didn't call them that) Dudes with winter white skin wearing black Speedos, black dress socks and black dress shoes.
They were a sight to see.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Well played! I remember being on the beach at Galveston in the early 80's and the, "Moonies" would walk up and down the beach. (I didn't call them that) Dudes with winter white skin wearing black Speedos, black dress socks and black dress shoes.
> They were a sight to see.


That should be inspiration for you too. Don't look like that guy when you try on the speedo for the first time!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Brother lost over 60lbs on Weight Watchers as well eating their food.
> And I tasted a few of their meals and for diet prepaired food, it really wasn't that bad.
> 
> But I've been thinking about this thread that was started by Lazy. And after reading many of his posts, I'm thinkin a good poop would shed about 20-30lbs off him.


I REFUSE...to "like" this. People, please, don't encourage him.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Read the book Wheat Belly Diet,it will open your eyes, I believe it is by Dr. Davis.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> I REFUSE...to "like" this. People, please, don't encourage him.



Just wanted to throw that defecation thing out there in case you were just one good morning poop away from slipping into that new fur lined speedo you bought.

With that being said...a daily serving of fruit and veggies is also good medicine for a weight loss program.
One of my morning favs. is a bowl of warm oatmeal,milk,cinnamon with either an apple or banana cut up in it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

One picture that I can't get out of my head, an 84 year old man about 180, 5'3" maybe,drooping muscles,and saggy skin. Wearing a black Thong. He and his wife are from Germany, the wife was a little more discreet. We were with a bunch of 13 to 14 year old boy scouts, . We had to (the Leaders) had to run away so the scouts couldn't see or hear us laughing until we where in tears.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Putting all jokes aside, I'm going to go back through this entire thread and take detailed notes. There's a lot of info on here thanks to all of you.
I'd love for somebody to post up here, with me, (the good Lord willing) in a few months that they were motivated by all your suggestions, and have lost X amount of weight.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

another good thing ive read is "if it wasnt food 100 years ago....it isnt food today..."

think about what our ancestors ate....thats what our bodies need...meat/fish either cooked over fire or boiled, what we could forage...plants/fruits/nuts/honey...and water...there was nothing else....in general, high protein, medium fat, and low carb.

one last thing, instead of dessert foods like cake/pies/cookies, ill eat dried fruit or fruit/nut mixes....dried fruit packs a super sweet punch if im in the mood and better for you. i was just at the store last night, Giant Eagle in Solon has some great mixes...got some dried dates, theyre really sweet...

as was said before, just never hold back or starve yourself...that will send your body into survival mode and youll gain weight in the end.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got a medical issue with drinking lots of water. My body holds a lot of it. My fingers and shins and lower legs swell when drinking too much water. I drink around 64 oz of liquid a day, any more than that I have to watch it. Both sides of my family are large people when aging into their 50's. We all have large bone structure and big heads! lol.... I inherited the A-Fib problem from my dads side of the family. I've grown to accept I will be large for the years ahead. Still watch what I eat but don't get frustrated when not much happens.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

ress said:


> I've got a medical issue with drinking lots of water. My body holds a lot of it. My fingers and shins and lower legs swell when drinking too much water. I drink around 64 oz of liquid a day, any more than that I have to watch it. Both sides of my family are large people when aging into their 50's. We all have large bone structure and big heads! lol.... I inherited the A-Fib problem from my dads side of the family. I've grown to accept I will be large for the years ahead. Still watch what I eat but don't get frustrated when not much happens.


I can sympathize with your issues, I struggle with several life long health problems. I try to go with the flow, but sometimes it's like pushing a rope uphill.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Each and every one of your posts is an inspiration to me. As well as solid advice in the form of common sense.
> I'm hoping when I go back to see my doctor in six months that I will have dropped enough weight to make her say...whoa!


Or may Giddyap


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

This may seem crazy but was totally true for me. I dont sunburn near as easy after cutting out sugar. I had read that that could happen but never would have believed it till I went to the beach and suddenly could enjoy it without instanty frying like before. Not saying I cant burn, but the redness and itching are way less after longer exposure. 

My motto is sugar is poison. 

And another thing that worked for me when im craving a bad food or theres something around I shouldnt eat. I imagine what it tastes like. usually Its something I have had before, and I just tell myself, I remember EXACTLY what that tastes like. I have eaten it hundreds or thousands of times before and some day I will probably taste it again, but I dont need to eat it today. Been there done that. Then drink some water and eat all you want of something real.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I've been a personal trainer for 5 or so years; I have a degree in Exercise Science & am fully certified in Personal Training. A few of my clients have lost over 200 lbs each... I've got nothing to sell you, but if you've ever got a question & want an honest opinion I'll answer to my best. Good luck with everything, just remember nothing is immediate.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> another good thing ive read is "if it wasnt food 100 years ago....it isnt food today..."
> 
> think about what our ancestors ate....thats what our bodies need...meat/fish either cooked over fire or boiled, what we could forage...plants/fruits/nuts/honey...and water...there was nothing else....in general, high protein, medium fat, and low carb.
> 
> ...


This is oh so true. Why is there so much cancer today? Personally? I think It's from all the preservatives we eat. Most everybody just microwaves and eats. I'm guilty. But not anymore. Take that box of Wheaties or Corn Flakes that are supposed to be sooo good for you....why will they stay fresh in your cupboard for a year unopened? 
Also, isn't it a known fact that sugar or sucrose feeds cancer? 
Hey, we do what we can. Try to eat right, get some exercise, decent bed rest and remember what they said long ago is still true today, everything in moderation.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

All good advice, the part about foods from the past is a good point. Back in the 1700s, and before, people had no need for toilet paper,or leaves. Look at deer and other animal droppings, the native peoples diet was balanced that it was unnecessary,unless one was ill. There is a complete science on this subject, it is kind of interesting and gross at the same time. Diet is everything.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Familes should get back to preparing meals and sitting down at the table and eating them. Even if it's only a few nights a week.
BTW, I'm doing pretty good, I'm starting to lose that bloated feeling. Starting.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Patience my friend, patience...it took me years..but in the end..it's worth it...it's so worth it...I especially recommend working out, to anyone who reads this...you don't have to get big and bulky, just look fit...starting working out again a few years ago tremendously helped me to get over my divorce...it's great for your emotional health, emotional strength, confidence, self worth...all things I struggled with after my divorce....I'm going off a bit here...hmmm...well I'll just keep going then...forever thanks to my friend and supervisor Tom for making me promise him that I would work out one night a few years ago...I kept my promise, and it turned back into a habit...(ive done it off and on since i was little) making that one promise, that one brief moment, turned my entire life around.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Being active helps keep the weight down, more than just dieting. I used to walk an average of 10/12 miles a day at work. And not so much after my accident. I can feel the difference.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

been a bit since i read this tread...how goes the weight loss/trying a new routine?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I lost 90 lbs 2 years ago. I really didn’t do anything special except when I thought I was hungry I stopped and asked myself was I really hungry is my stomach telling me I was hungry or was my mind. 90% of the time it was my mind. I really ate what I wanted just a lot less of it and drank a ton of water. Two years later I put the weight back on. I am currently working on it again. I learned the first time around it is a life style change. Also allow your self a cheat day at least once a week. Let me tell you it goes back on three times as fast as it comes off lol. Good luck my goal is 60 lbs by July it will happen


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Keep up the work. As long as you are aware of it, this will help re-enforce your resolve,that there is no end goal,but a life changing balance of being healthy and feeling healthy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Eat less and move more. Nothing else, it’s that simple.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my advice is, its not how much you eat...its WHAT you eat....eat till your full, but dont get full on doughnuts, french fries, bacon, and cookies. dont eat "for fun"... if you want to be healthy, dont look at food as some kind of reward or treat....its fuel, pure and simple...

i know for most people they look at "bad" food as a treat or reward but once you make the switch, in time, you wont miss it i promise you. example, a guy brought in two boxes of donuts this morning...i like to look at them, they look great, im sure theyd taste good, a guy asked me if i was going to eat one, i said hell no...i asked him if he was going to eat one, he said no he already ate a banana and oatmeal this morning, i said thats why you dont look like a fat slob...

you have to make that mental change that food is not "for fun".


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I’m really happy I read this, I was a college athlete and averaged around 180-190. I developed plantar fasciitis my senior season and it wrecked me. I felt really bad about myself and gained more weight than I wanted after I was done with ball. The lack of being able to do cardio is what killed me, my felt would hurt all day if I ran or used an elliptical. I was always able to workout my upper body but even doing leg lifts would put me in a bunch of pain.
Made the cliche New Years resolution of cutting pop and fast food and it has really worked. My feet have recovered enough that I can do cardio on the elliptical every time I go to the gym. It’s been hard and only about a month and a half but I feel so much better. 
I guess ready everyone else’s story has given me more hope and more of a push to better myself!
Thanks OGF, it’s more than fishing


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> my advice is, its not how much you eat...its WHAT you eat....eat till your full, but dont get full on doughnuts, french fries, bacon, and cookies. dont eat "for fun"... if you want to be healthy, dont look at food as some kind of reward or treat....its fuel, pure and simple...
> 
> i know for most people they look at "bad" food as a treat or reward but once you make the switch, in time, you wont miss it i promise you. example, a guy brought in two boxes of donuts this morning...i like to look at them, they look great, im sure theyd taste good, a guy asked me if i was going to eat one, i said hell no...i asked him if he was going to eat one, he said no he already ate a banana and oatmeal this morning, i said thats why you dont look like a fat slob...
> 
> you have to make that mental change that food is not "for fun".


I think it's the adage of...do you eat to live or do you live to eat?
I have cut out fast food. Do I miss it? Yea, especially when you're out and about. It's quick and easy. BUT IT'S FRIED. I'll get over it.
Tonight I had a nice salad with Romaine, some tomato, cucumber, avocado, and shredded cheddar cheese with a broiled chicken breast. 
And a big ol glass of water.
Dessert was a cut up Bosch pear about an hour or so later.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

midoh39 said:


> I’m really happy I read this, I was a college athlete and averaged around 180-190. I developed plantar fasciitis my senior season and it wrecked me. I felt really bad about myself and gained more weight than I wanted after I was done with ball. The lack of being able to do cardio is what killed me, my felt would hurt all day if I ran or used an elliptical. I was always able to workout my upper body but even doing leg lifts would put me in a bunch of pain.
> Made the cliche New Years resolution of cutting pop and fast food and it has really worked. My feet have recovered enough that I can do cardio on the elliptical every time I go to the gym. It’s been hard and only about a month and a half but I feel so much better.
> I guess ready everyone else’s story has given me more hope and more of a push to better myself!
> Thanks OGF, it’s more than fishing


Midoh - I was hoping I'd rub off on somebody. Keep up the good work!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Wife and I use myfitnesspal its a free app. I have it on the lab top as well as the smart phone. There is a bar code scanner on the phone, hover it over the barcode of whatever you are eating and add the info to you daily food intake automatically.

For stuff without a bar code, well they pretty much everything in the data base. I got a wrap sandwich from Arby's the other day, there it was on the app with a simple search.

You enter you start weight and you goal weight and tells you a calorie intake goal for the day to reach that weight in "X" amount of time. Then when you eat it warns you if you are eating too much fat or sugar or carbs. NO exercise for me, I'm a contractor and physically labor all day, but once I used the app to watch what I eat I dropped 8 pounds in 2 weeks. only 11 to go to my goal weight of 205. 

Also, get an Air Fryer, you can still eat fried foods with 90% less oil. I just did a whole Rainbow Trout in there tonight, came out like I had fried it in a pan with 2cups of oil, I only used a teaspoon worth for the Air Fryer. 

For me the only diet that has ever worked is counting calories, no gimmicks, just watching what you eat. I helps that the wife and I are both doing it, we keep each other honest.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

healthy food doesnt have to taste like crap...heck i love to eat..i had sardines, a fat free yogurt, and a couple spoonfuls of mixed nuts for lunch...another favorite for me is fat free cottage cheese..check out this flyer from WW I....a guy i work with that works out religiously, for years, swears that broccoli is one of the best possible vegetables to eat..


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

OrangeMilks post is about as easy and direct as you can get. I'm down 40 pounds for the 4th year holding. That's basically what you can do. Once you get in the routine it's easy. Ask yourself if you are eating whatever food because your body needs it for nutrition or your mind needs it to be happy? Once you start focusing on the first part it helps you make much better decisions and still be able to enjoy the not so good stuff every once in a while also. And remember, it's way easier to put on the weight than take it off. If you slip don't give up. I had my daughter's birthday and enjoyed cake with her yesterday. I would rather do it once in awhile than a doctor tell me never again! Best of luck in your endeavors


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

backfar said:


> Did the paleo diet and lost 25 pounds... try to stay away from food with alot of preservatives and sugars...eating organic helps also


Same here. I’m 5’9”. 2 years ago I was 180 lbs and was a framer. Lots of heavy lifting etc. I started paleo 2 winters back. Really focused on it. Almost quit sugar completely out of my diet. No pop, dairy, wheat, candy, whatever. No fast food. No salad dressing. Oil/vinigar. It’s really pricey to eat organic and I never went full on paleo. Last summer I was down to 150. Now I fluctuate between 155 and 160 but don’t watch what I eat as much as I should . I still won’t do dairy or pasta that much. And I’ll have a donut every great while. I didn’t really work out or jog or anything really. Lots of fruit (only sugar intake) and veggies. It really works.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Have some friends on that Paleo. Do you do the bulletproof coffee.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

jay2k, im curious as to why you stay away from dairy?


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> jay2k, im curious as to why you stay away from dairy?


If I remember right, paleo did not consist of any dairy products. I haven’t had milk in over a year and a half. I drink almond milk on occasion.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok I just read about paleo. Very negative write up on wikipdia, very critical.

I like the idea behind it...it makes sense at its core and its pretty much something I've said here...I said if it wasn't food 100 years ago, it isn't food today....paleo says if it wasn't food 100,000 years ago it isn't food today....no grains, no dairy, no coffee, no alcohol...wow that's super restrictive...I'm sure that would be a great way to lose weight...if someone wanted to lose weight. I could never stick to a hardcore diet like that...gimme my pizza and beer


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Like we spoke early. Moderation and good eating habits. That's the best, most natural way to make it happen. Anything else, IN MY OPINION, is a temporary fix. But again, IMO. Most important is pick something and stick to it. It's not something you do for 3 months and all is good. It's a life style change


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Totally agree...it has to be a permanent change that you can live with. Imo ...for me...I haven't seen a need to count calories, I eat until I'm full. ...I eat clean...I'm extremely happy with how I look.imo eat however much you want of clean food...


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I drank beer and coffee when I did it.


----------



## HAWK71 (Oct 16, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Has anybody here lost a decent amount of weight? What's your secret, how'd you do it?
> I'm about 6'2 (and shrinking) and I weigh around 270. Yea, I'm a big ol boy.
> I did the Atkins thing about 10 years ago or so and it worked for me. So I was thinking about cutting out or watching my carbs and exercising more. Oh, and drinking a ton of water.
> Does anybody have any tips they care to share with everybody?


I lost 169 lbs this year, got serious...it’s all about portion control...I went from 509 to 340. No exercise..I feel like a new man...


----------



## HAWK71 (Oct 16, 2006)

HAWK71 said:


> I lost 169 lbs this year, got serious...it’s all about portion control...I went from 509 to 340. No exercise..I feel like a new man...


Lots of water...


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Has anybody here lost a decent amount of weight? What's your secret, how'd you do it?
> I'm about 6'2 (and shrinking) and I weigh around 270. Yea, I'm a big ol boy.
> I did the Atkins thing about 10 years ago or so and it worked for me. So I was thinking about cutting out or watching my carbs and exercising more. Oh, and drinking a ton of water.
> Does anybody have any tips they care to share with everybody?


google intermittent fasting


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ufaquaoiler said:


> im 6 foot 3 and 190lbs and have never been overweight, but regardless of that have still managed to avoid putting on the pounds after being an NCAA swimmer (hence the screen name). very rarely do i drink pop anyways, and if you look at it its about 200 calories, or 20 minutes on an eliptical machine depending on how fast, how much resistance, ... i also dont eat much fast food at all either. most of what i do eat is found on the outer sections of the grocery store. i strongly prefer buying fresh fruit/vegetables over canned, but will buy the steam in a bag ones too. ive never done any of the fancy whats popular today diets, but id have to guess if you eat decent then you should avoid a lot of problems. as a member of the submarine force coffee is pretty much mandatory, but my preference is just plain black coffee (very few calories) compared to a coffee shop order that is a full sentence and is mostly fat and sugar anyways. if you can get yourself active that will also be a huge plus. dont shy away from strength training by any means, more muscle mass will burn more calories and drop weight faster. if a gym membership isnt practical, theres a whole multitude of things you can do at home and you can get a 40-50lb bag of deer corn to use as weight for very cheap too. good luck!
> 
> of yea (reason for the edit): were all fishermen on here...get yourself a kayak! doesnt have to be an expensive one you can handle any fish ohio has to offer with even a $300-400 cheaper one. whether fishing or not, paddling one of those things around combines exercise with having fun.


You don't even need weights. Just do pushups extremely slow( it's no fun, that's why most guys like to do them really fast and shallow).


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

HAWK71 said:


> I lost 169 lbs this year, got serious...it’s all about portion control...I went from 509 to 340. No exercise..I feel like a new man...


WOW....good for you man!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/323820/


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moraisson said:


> I also believe that moderation is necessary to maintain the body's healthy and beautiful form. There is no need to mock yourself by adhering to strict diets and constantly sweating in the gym


This is an OLD thread but I do agree with everything in moderation.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Has anybody here lost a decent amount of weight? What's your secret, how'd you do it?
> I'm about 6'2 (and shrinking) and I weigh around 270. Yea, I'm a big ol boy.
> I did the Atkins thing about 10 years ago or so and it worked for me. So I was thinking about cutting out or watching my carbs and exercising more. Oh, and drinking a ton of water.
> Does anybody have any tips they care to share with everybody?


I am down to 233 from 290. I do not recommend my method of weight loss. My whole colon, except the last 18”, was removed the first week in January.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> I am down to 233 from 290. I do not recommend my method of weight loss. My whole colon, except the last 18”, was removed the first week in January.


Sorry to hear that brother. Are you stabil for now?
I don't reccomend nobody follow my weight loss either. I went from 285 back in Sept. 2021 to 195 now. Cancer will do it to you. 
When I started this thread I was trying to lose weight. Now I'm trying to gain weight. Is that the definition of irony or what?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The first time I became overweight was in high school. Before then I was whip thin. Then I started an after school job as a porter (clean up guy) in a supermarket bakery close to home. The nice ladies out front would bring me baked goods that weren't considered sellable by them. And all I had to wash it down with was soda pop! Sugar on sugar! I ballooned up to 200+ lbs! The next late Spring, early Summer, some people invited us to a pool party. I tried to squeeze into last year bathing suit, and it was like wearing a testicle tourniquet! I was disgusted with my appearance, and swore off all that stuff! The weight just fell off of me. 

Some years later, I became the guy who always had a 2 liter of Coke in the fridge, and would fall asleep with his hand in the potato chip bag! I became overweight again, but not as bad as the first time. I was about 185 at 5'9". I cut out the pop and chips cold turkey and the weight fell off of me again. Sometimes you have to learn a lesson twice! I went from 185 to 155, and have remained there since!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Was huge at one time 363 5'-11".Now 235 and still want to get down a little more.Keto for me being a diabetic type 2.I don't eat any grain,grain for a diabetic is poison.No cakes candy or sugar.Lean meats,fish,and vegetables.Watch fruits,the only fruits a diabetic should eat should end in berries,blueberries,strawberries,blackberries,etc.I was told that you should eat a breakfast like a king,lunch like a pauper,and give your supper away.For me carbs kill,even potatoes, carrots,etc. Read labels.stay away from carbs and sugar.It takes about 30 days for your body to adjust.I drink water and unsweetened green and black tea,for a treat I'll have an ice drink from Sams Club.And once or twice a week a small diet Pepsi.It's hard at first but keep at it.After a while you won't miss the junk food.When you go to the grocery store you will notice most food and cereals are filler garbage foods.I had a dietican tell me a person can go there whole life without carbs,he said we need fats and proteins.Good luck


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

snagless-1 said:


> Was huge at one time 363 5'-11".Now 235 and still want to get down a little more.Keto for me being a diabetic type 2.I don't eat any grain,grain for a diabetic is poison.No cakes candy or sugar.Lean meats,fish,and vegetables.Watch fruits,the only fruits a diabetic should eat should end in berries,blueberries,strawberries,blackberries,etc.I was told that you should eat a breakfast like a king,lunch like a pauper,and give your supper away.For me carbs kill,even potatoes, carrots,etc. Read labels.stay away from carbs and sugar.It takes about 30 days for your body to adjust.I drink water and unsweetened green and black tea,for a treat I'll have an ice drink from Sams Club.And once or twice a week a small diet Pepsi.It's hard at first but keep at it.After a while you won't miss the junk food.When you go to the grocery store you will notice most food and cereals are filler garbage foods.I had a dietican tell me a person can go there whole life without carbs,he said we need fats and proteins.Good luck


Healthy fats like coconut oil, olive oil and peanut butter are all I'm consuming. I make smoothie 2 or 3 times a day with all that and some whey protein or weight mass. Still no appetite or taste buds after chemo and radiation. No carbs unless you consider peanut butter a carb. Then so it'd be a complex carb vs a simple carb. I'm just maintaining my weight and not adding.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Fasting is working for me, intermittent and occasionally a 72hr fast no carbs or very low carbs.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

s.a.m said:


> Fasting is working for me, intermittent and occasionally a 72hr fast no carbs or very low carbs.


Thanks Sam. There's alot of good info in this thread about losing weight. If you're anything like me, it takes me 3 to 4 weeks of sticking to a weight loss program before I see any results on the bathroom scales. Don't give up.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Sam. There's alot of good info in this thread about losing weight. If you're anything like me, it takes me 3 to 4 weeks of sticking to a weight loss program before I see any results on the bathroom scales. Don't give up.


Was doing the calories in calories out, didn't work for me, keto works that how I found out I'm gluten intolerant, so no gluten and fasting has worked best for me, if I go out for dinner with the wife I can always do a 12-24hr fast to deal with going out to eat.down 40lbs. since end of February.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm doing a modified keto. Food has always been a love of mine and I eat more than I should. Been fighting inflammation for a while now so I decided to cut back on the sugar and carbs. I try to stay under 25 percent of recommended carbs of a 2000 calorie diet. Slowly losing weight, and I eat as much protein and fats as I want. I never realized how much sugar and carbohydrates are in certain foods till I started really watching. Man I miss doughnuts but I put on a pair of jeans this morning that I haven't worn in years and they are comfortable. ( Laundry really needs done. If nobody washes jeans tonight I'm going to have to learn how to do it myself.😟)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

^^^Bravo for both of you^^^


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Due to my current situation I'm counting calories like I never had before in my 67 years. I've learned that to maintain my body weight, I have to consume anywhere between 2800 and 3200 calories. Anything north of 3200 and I start to gain weight. 
Right now I'm just happy not to lose anymore weight. Friends tell me I look sick.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That happened to me! I and my sibs and BIL get together once in a while to eat. The COVID interrupted that for quite some time. When we got together again, that was the first time they had seen me at 155lbs. they didn't say anything to me directly, but the very next day I get a call from my big Sis who now lives in Florida! She said the others were concerned about me and thought that I looked gaunt. I told her that the weight loss was completely intentional. My knees are pretty well shot, and they really didn't like hauling 185lbs around! And I still eat quite well, but only twice a day now! I love the "breakfast like a king" idea. Sets you up for pretty much the whole day, and with a light meal later on you wake up the next morning happy and hungry!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> That happened to me! I and my sibs and BIL get together once in a while to eat. The COVID interrupted that for quite some time. When we got together again, that was the first time they had seen me at 155lbs. they didn't say anything to me directly, but the very next day I get a call from my big Sis who now lives in Florida! She said the others were concerned about me and thought that I looked gaunt. I told her that the weight loss was completely intentional. My knees are pretty well shot, and they really didn't like hauling 185lbs around! And I still eat quite well, but only twice a day now! I love the "breakfast like a king" idea. Sets you up for pretty much the whole day, and with a light meal later on you wake up the next morning happy and hungry!


Good on you, brother.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How about signing up for "Alone" Or Naked and Afraid...


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good for you guys losing weight. Prayers for those that had it forced because of medical issues. I've lost about 20 lbs since the beginning of the year. I usually eat once a day and routinely stay under 1200 daily calories. My issue is activity. Sucks when you have a high stress job that keeps you "chained to a desk so to speak". I add weight during the work week and then lose it on the weekend. I think once retirement comes, I'll probably get to a better weight. 

Kip


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I lost 21 pounds in 7 weeks just by avoiding all carbs. No bread, white rice, potatoes, pasta, junk food, or soda pop.
Drink lots of water. Lots of salads.

I love stir-fry, so I'd make it with chicken and veggies, no rice.
I eat lots of Zucchini in several different ways...steaks and pork chops once in a while, but no potatoes.

This is what worked for me.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I always had to watch my weight and it was hard to lose any. About a year or so ago I started to lose weight for no reason and stomach hurts all the time. Went from 196 to present 152. Been to all kinds of doctors and every test known and no one can figure out why the pain or weight lose. Currently going to Cleveland Clinic and they haven't figured out anything yet. I would like to be back to the problem of having to watch what I eat.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

TClark said:


> I lost 21 pounds in 7 weeks just by avoiding all carbs. No bread, white rice, potatoes, pasta, junk food, or soda pop.
> Drink lots of water. Lots of salads.
> 
> I love stir-fry, so I'd make it with chicken and veggies, no rice.
> ...


Good on you brother. You basically described the Atkins diet. Nothing white. 
I lived on dark leafy green salads with oven baked chicken and whole fat Ranch dressing. That and most any meat you want. No processed meat like bologna, hot dogs, sausage...
Bacon and eggs for breakfast, without hash browns, toast or biscuits.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah, one major problem I have is that I don't eat supper till 9, 10 or later at night. So, I eat then pass out till morning. Not the healthiest but it's just how it works around here.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Yeah, one major problem I have is that I don't eat supper till 9, 10 or later at night. So, I eat then pass out till morning. Not the healthiest but it's just how it works around here.


Yea, I always thought one should go for a walk after eating and not beddybye. Eat/sleep not so good. But if you're not overweight, what the hey?


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Has anybody here lost a decent amount of weight? What's your secret, how'd you do it?
> I'm about 6'2 (and shrinking) and I weigh around 270. Yea, I'm a big ol boy.
> I did the Atkins thing about 10 years ago or so and it worked for me. So I was thinking about cutting out or watching my carbs and exercising more. Oh, and drinking a ton of water.
> Does anybody have any tips they care to share with everybody?


I lost 60 pounds since last January. I do not recommend my method. Had all but 18” of of my colon removed because it stopped functioning. The results are chronic diarrhea for the rest of my time. But, I think that is better than a colostomy bag…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

dcool said:


> I always had to watch my weight and it was hard to lose any. About a year or so ago I started to lose weight for no reason and stomach hurts all the time. Went from 196 to present 152. Been to all kinds of doctors and every test known and no one can figure out why the pain or weight lose. Currently going to Cleveland Clinic and they haven't figured out anything yet. I would like to be back to the problem of having to watch what I eat.


Did you ever get diagnosed?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

den942 said:


> I lost 60 pounds since last January. I do not recommend my method. Had all but 18” of of my colon removed because it stopped functioning. The results are chronic diarrhea for the rest of my time. But, I think that is better than a colostomy bag…


That's a rough way to lose weight.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

There's a whole lot of good information on this thread if anybody either made a New Years Resolution or simply wants to lose weight. Good luck if you do.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you ever get diagnosed?


They haven't figured anything out yet.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

dcool said:


> They haven't figured anything out yet.


My wife went thru alot of episodes where her body would draw up and she would literally be in the fetal position with her hands and toes curled up where she couldn't even talk. She had about 4 or 5 of these occurrences. Went to the hospital in the medic squad. Countless MRI's, Cat Scans and blood draws. All occurring over about a year. 
She eventually found the problem on her own. She was low on potassium. While she was at the bottom of the amount a body needs, her body shut down at that amount. She researched it and started eating and drinking things with a higher potassium content and immediately felt better. She told our PCP who said, I'll prescribe a potassium pill but that's not your problem. She ate those words. 
Patient, heal thy self.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

About 18 yrs. ago I was 6'2" and about 245. I started swimming and cut back on my lunches a bit. I quit mixing my bourbon and drink it with water. In about 3 months, I went down to 210. Of course, I started eating a little more. I'm now 74 years old and swim 3-5 days a week. I always look to taking the long way when I walk to put on a few more steps. I now vary between 218 and 223. I have a fitbit charge 4 that is like having a conscience. Try to get the 10,000 steps a day. I hate the swimming but it's low impact and is easy on the artificial hip. Just remember that good habits are easier to break than bad habits. Keep with it and good luck.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Fat Bill said:


> About 18 yrs. ago I was 6'2" and about 245. I started swimming and cut back on my lunches a bit. I quit mixing my bourbon and drink it with water. In about 3 months, I went down to 210. Of course, I started eating a little more. I'm now 74 years old and swim 3-5 days a week. I always look to taking the long way when I walk to put on a few more steps. I now vary between 218 and 223. I have a fitbit charge 4 that is like having a conscience. Try to get the 10,000 steps a day. I hate the swimming but it's low impact and is easy on the artificial hip. Just remember that good habits are easier to break than bad habits. Keep with it and good luck.


Perhaps you could change your handle to Fit Bill?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Im going back to "Forks Over Knives" diet.. Have to lose 50lbs. Key to the diet is absolutely nada oils. No Dairy. 1st time with it I lost bunch of weight... things happened and had to stray too far from the diet.. Time to get back to it.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

dcool said:


> They haven't figured anything out yet.


Did they scope stomach and bowel ?


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

fishless said:


> Did they scope stomach and bowel ?


Been up my butt and down my throat, MRI, CT, and all kinds of blood work.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

dcool said:


> Been up my butt and down my throat, MRI, CT, and all kinds of blood work.


Dang .Thats really tough to not find the cause


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Drink water, eat vegetables, and move around more! 
don’t eat too late and cut back on amounts of higher calorie carb foods. Don’t cut all carbs and sugars but be conscious of when you have them. Remember the nutrition pyramid it works. But to know what your body needs and what it doesn’t get some labs drawn and have your primary care physician go over where you are at. That helps. With everything I’ve learned is go easy at first and work up to a good reasonable level. Reduce stress and go fishing! I wish you the best of luck on your journey to get healthy. I too have to work on my physical health. One more thing is to be happy and spread it to others. Life is short and we have to make the best of it!


----------

